# Very Important Announcement...



## mhefner5 (Aug 25, 2008)

Today I received my results from my CPC exam....and I PASSED. After a little over a week of worrying, I passed. I am soooo excited to start my new career. So if there is anything in the Boise, Idaho area, I would love to hear from you.

Thank you,
Julie Hefner, CPC-A (those little initials look so cool)


----------



## chinedu (Aug 29, 2008)

*I Need Your Study Guide Please*

I am in need of study guide or whatever material you used for your exam, if you can please email the study guide i will really really appreciate it , i will be sitting for my exam Dec 13TH, 2008. melda_romeo@hotmail.com


Thanks


----------

